# Raised Panel Projects



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

Couple of raised panel projects that really made the dust - lots of raised panels all made w/vertical raised panel cutter.


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Henry,
Let me be the first to say, "WOW!!!" Your fireplace mantle makes me want to throw rocks at mine. In the picture, it looks like your high vertical fence attaches over the top of your regular fence. Neat idea!! Do you like the vertical bits better than the horizontal? And what HP router are you using?

Please post more info. on the type of wood and finish on both the mantle and the cabinet. They are truly beautiful.


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

The high fence I made to fit over the normal fence - tight fit w/no fasteners.

I used a vertical raised panel bit with a bosch 1617evs. Only used vertical because the table I have won't accept large diameter bits. I'm making another table arrangement just for horizontal raised panel bits which I haven't tried yet but want to also try. The vertical bit gives a smooth finish with no need to sand (can run at top rpm).


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

I had to hand fit the Bosch 1617 to the old steel table and make a separate switch. The nice thing about this router is that it comes out of the base easily for bit change so the base itself can be totally fixed in place.

Also tried a little stair cap work and post covering with flat panels in this case. These were originally contractor steps that I tore out completely. The router and some good stile and rail bits can do alot of nice work.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I will add 
the second WOW. I use the vertical bits also only in a hrizontal table. And I use the 3 1/2 hps Bousch.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice work Henry.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Beautiful work, Henry.. You're a great inspiration!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That fireplace is spectacular! The cabinet is gorgeous too. Very nice work!


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice work Henry!!! I love the cabinet. Thanks for the input on how you made the raised panels, I was wondering how good the vertical panel bits were. What brand bit did you use?


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

I have been buying bits for a long time - got out the raised panel bit I used and it says "craftsman" on the shank. Funny, I didn't think craftsman made these type of bits. I do see alot of makers now for vertical raised panel bits. It's a two flute cutter and the only thing I note is that you have to take multiple passes but you can run at the max rpm for good cuts. You need a high fence, and a cut out around the bit that you make with the bit itself helps. This bit, together with the stile and rail set I have, have allowed me to make some nice stuff !


----------



## dawziecat (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow! I am humbled. Not only by the routing but also by the beautiful staining and finishing.
Doubt I will ever be this good but I am convinced now that I don't need to buy the humongous horizontal raising bits.
Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Ktown (Dec 7, 2009)

That's some very professional looking work. Nicely done!


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

very nice work Henry!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I might have thought you bought these somewhere then I realized you can't buy this level of work anywhere. Henry those pieces only come from caring hands and minds. You have created a real master piece. great job


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

ccmnova said:


> Couple of raised panel projects that really made the dust - lots of raised panels all made w/vertical raised panel cutter.


Hi Henry,

I’ve never used a vertical panel raising bit before but I can definitely see the advantages over the horizontal bits…but I can’t figure out how you can use the vertical bit to cut the curved portion of the panels 

What type of setup did you use to guide the vertical bit when you were cutting the curved panels for the fireplace surround? 

Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm with you Greg I would love to see the setup on that one 

========



gregW said:


> Hi Henry,
> 
> I’ve never used a vertical panel raising bit before but I can definitely see the advantages over the horizontal bits…but I can’t figure out how you can use the vertical bit to cut the curved portion of the panels
> 
> ...


----------



## kmcbride21 (Nov 12, 2009)

That is beautiful work! It is the kind of work that people like me aspire to, but will probably never achieve. I will keep working toward it, though.


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

gregW said:


> Hi Henry,
> 
> I’ve never used a vertical panel raising bit before but I can definitely see the advantages over the horizontal bits…but I can’t figure out how you can use the vertical bit to cut the curved portion of the panels
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the kind words. The raised panels on the side columns of the fireplace surround are all straight, except for the ones in the middle - they are straight across but at an angle - see closeup photos. The center face portion of the surround is not raised panel construction - just two layers of 3/4 inch plywood with moulding fitted into the curved cut-out of the top ply section. There are no curved raised panels in this surround - not possible with a vertical bit.


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

kmcbride21 said:


> That is beautiful work! It is the kind of work that people like me aspire to, but will probably never achieve. I will keep working toward it, though.


With a half-decent router set-up I'm sure you can make just about anything. Once you see the things a stile and rail and raised panel set can do, there will be no stopping you !


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

ccmnova said:


> Thanks for all the kind words. The raised panels on the side columns of the fireplace surround are all straight, except for the ones in the middle - they are straight across but at an angle - see closeup photos. The center face portion of the surround is not raised panel construction - just two layers of 3/4 inch plywood with moulding fitted into the curved cut-out of the top ply section. There are no curved raised panels in this surround - not possible with a vertical bit.


Thanks Henry..I seem to learn new things on this forum all the time. The center panels look great and blend in nicely with the raised panels on the sides.


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

I would never have thought of a double 3/4 ply with molding inlaid in the gap. That's brilliant!! And I agree with Greg, it blends so nicely with the raised panels on the side.

Is that maple wood, and how did you get your moulding to stain the same? Can you give a quick explanation on what it is and how you finished it? I have been doing mostly oak projects, and the different woods interest me.


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

The stain is PPG Interior Rez stain in Pecan. I use it for everything since it matches my house woodwork. It's fairly dark and tends to blend well even with different woods. 

The wood is all pine - the good knot-free stuff that Lowes carries. I put on three coats of Polycrylic, sanding between the 2nd and final coat.


----------

